# An Old Dog Can Learn New Tricks



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

I got a new Imac for Christmas and used it for surfing,email,basic internet usage.
I knew it came with Garageband,but had never recorded using a DAW.
I tried GB and threw up my hands,thinking this has to be the dumbest way to record music.
I left it alone for a couple of months,but I'm never one to give up that easy.
I resolved to chip away at it,till I could understand how it works.
I bought a Focusrite Solo and here I am.
I'm finally gaining an understanding.
I've opened a Soundcloud account and here's my test posting.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-445125165%2Fproject-3-2019-04-21-1046-am


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Here's my first recording.
Now that I'm into this I need to find a left handed bass.
Maybe a Squire Classic Vibe P bass


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-445125165%2Fproject-1


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The learning curve is steep but the results are worth it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’m a big GarageBand user and fan, recorded a CD with it last year, make samples for lessons with it, and have done spoken radio spots with background music with it. Mostly acoustic. I found the learning curve way less steep than Reaper.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds good Lef T. I was actually using Garageband earlier this evening for practicing with my guitar. It's a pretty intuitive DAW and I just recently found out that you can record up to 32 tracks in it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s all you need for learning and composing. Final productions are left wanting typically in that environment. That said, I use it frequently. 

Here my shot, all one take. 

I use the “shawarma” scale. Very tasty.

Don Silencio


----------

